# Jumping on the fatty wagon w qview



## dr rat (Oct 14, 2018)

Figured I’d give it a go and do my first fatty.
Basic breakfast fatty, bacon, sausage, ham, eggs and cheese.
Gonna smoke it tomorrow am
Some prep pictures will add more after it’s done.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 14, 2018)

Looks really good. Nice job on the roll and weave. 

Chris


----------



## kruizer (Oct 14, 2018)

Looking forward to the first slice.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 14, 2018)

That sure is pretty!
Al


----------



## dr rat (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks
On the grill and about half way done


----------



## dr rat (Oct 14, 2018)

Finished up was on about 3hrs 225-250
Pretty darn tasty


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 14, 2018)

Looks really tasty from here. Nice Job.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Oct 14, 2018)

That looks like it came out great! Nice!


----------

